
Show HN: Should I automate this task? (Time ROI Calculator) - mackross
https://mackross.net/blog/time-savings-calculator/
======
richardboegli
"I spend a lot of time on this task. I should write a program automating it!"
[https://xkcd.com/1319/](https://xkcd.com/1319/)

------
bdevine
Now I have to spend time deciding between this source or
[https://xkcd.com/1205/](https://xkcd.com/1205/)

------
thoughtpalette
Similar concept, but for meetings.
[http://gotclocked.com/](http://gotclocked.com/)

------
paulshapiro
Doesn't work?

